# training treats



## Robbie Waldrop (Aug 31, 2013)

After seeing very different styles of training around the U.S, I started to wonder how many different types of food were being used in training. I would love to hear everyone's choices of food and their thoughts on why that particular food is good for that type of training.

Some people let their dog assign a value and some stick with the same things that keep producing results. I just wanted to know what all everyone is using these days and why. :-k


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I try various commercial treats but 90+% of the time I use pinky fingernail pieces of chicken or turkey hot dogs I get at Dollar Tree. Cheap, reasonably stable if you microwave and keep refrigerated when not training and all my dogs like them


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Hotdogs, Sausage, lots of cheese - they prefer Monterrey Jack. I like to use Bill Jac for tracking. If I have the time, I like to make my own gooey mixture to shape into training balls. Around the house they will take a lower food reward - apples, bananas, yogurt, cottage cheese, etc and they die for ice cream. I can get a lot of ob done inside the house with a spoon and carton of yogurt.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Main treat of choice is Natural Balance Beef or Lamb followed by Turkey rolls. They are great, they smell like real meat, have a firm but pliable texture. Easy to cut up into the right sized pieces. Don't taste bad if you stick them in your mouth. Dogs love them, price is right. Last for weeks in the fridge after you cut the original package, they stay stable in a zip lock baggie. They are good for tracking because the fire ants don't jump right on them like some other treats. Not at all greasy, not gross like liver. Never had a dog refuse them.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Ill use what meat I have harvested, and Charki Puffs. Its crack for dogs. When I pull the bag out, all my dogs start going through their sits, downs, heel postions, etc, without me even giving them a command.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Karen M Wood said:


> Main treat of choice is Natural Balance Beef or Lamb followed by Turkey rolls. They are great, they smell like real meat, have a firm but pliable texture. Easy to cut up into the right sized pieces. Don't taste bad if you stick them in your mouth. Dogs love them, price is right. Last for weeks in the fridge after you cut the original package, they stay stable in a zip lock baggie. They are good for tracking because the fire ants don't jump right on them like some other treats. Not at all greasy, not gross like liver. Never had a dog refuse them.


Same here. I use a ton of treats and these are great quality for a cheap price. I've recently tried Red Barn's version of these rolls, but the dogs don't seem to like them as much and they don't last as long in the fridge. Only down side to these is that if you read the ingredients they're not all that healthy, but no worst than any other commercial processed dog food. But for those that feed raw they may turn their nose up at these.


----------



## Clarence Pierre (Jun 15, 2013)

I am relatively new to training but I have three treats that I use pretty regularly. They are by order of desire hot dogs (chicken), Health Extension Treats ( $6 for a nice sized bag of lil' bone shaped treats) and carrots. I always start with carrots and go from there.


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

My k9 is food reward only. We tried every treat petmarts has to offer. I like pupperoni, easy to handle, you can cut to desire length. Some high food drive dogs will bite ur damn fingers off, so I like larger rewards. 

That refrigerated roll of lamb in Walmart is like crack, our food reward dogs go nuts over it. That's my jackpot reward. Good luck


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

treat "value" will always be decided by the dog; not the handler

i could add a few i use that haven't been mentioned (like raw pig ear pieces i cut up, or the fact that i dehydrate/dry almost all my raw treats so they last longer and don't spoil, etc)

if you include all the commercial, store bought stuff, the list will be endless but not very helpful unless you want to buy online. even if you do, no one has listed all the ingredients, and i tend to read labels b4 i let dogs eat anything commercially manufactured. and even if you do read labels, the ingredients are not clearly identified in terms of country of origin and quality control during manufacture, etc

so i just stick to real (natural) food sources for treats


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Use hotdogs a lot. It is generally at most stores, should I forget them at home. All depends on what the dogs like. My mal loves bread of all things..K9 magic by green tripe.com is something all my dogs love..

Some times I will by a cheap roast cook at medium rare and cut it up in little bite size chucks and freeze have several weeks worth of treats...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i used to use hotdogs a lot cause most every dog loves em. would take some when i was meeting a new dog

but with that said, i don't use em anymore cause they are LOADED with salt, sugar and other stuff that really isn't nutritious for dogs. treat wise, just cause they can "handle it" and love it doesn't make me use it, and dogs don't always handle processed food as well as people

guess i've just gotten more health oriented in my old age, not to mention my dogs always eat healthier than i do //lol//


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

For obedience I use raw hamburger, frozen Bil-Jac, string cheese, and hot dogs. 

For tracking I use dry dog food (kibble). - Greg


----------



## Dana Hogan (Nov 23, 2013)

Not a hunter, so I put out an APB for "freezer burnt venison." Plentiful this time of year when hunters start replacing their stores. Have received more than I could store in my freezer. Cook on the grill, sliced down to very small pieces and refrigerate. A bit labor intensive, but our puppy seems to like it a great deal. Have to be very careful with the portions b/c she'll eat all she can get.


----------

